# some plants that go together well. . ?



## Fla280zxDrifter (Mar 27, 2005)

Im a perfectionist, got no problem admiting it because i know it's true and the biggest problem i have is that im never satisfied with my work, this may be a good thing but, i never seem to be happy with the layout of my tank, the fish in it, mainly the plants in it. . . i've got two small tanks because i move too much to have anything larger. anyway ever since i bought some cabomba i've loved it but, cabomba and wisteria just don't mix. . the colors and shapes don't compliment each other can anyone reccomend some plants that'll do okay in a smaller tank (10G) and go well with cabomba? 


. . . oh yeah while im add it i might as well tell you my story, i had been looking at eco-complete online for awhile and had seen it advertised for as much as $40 at some places, i saw it for $35 at petland, didn't buy it and the next day i was at another lfs and saw it for $20 so immediately i picked it up and took it to the counter, the girl there asked me where i found it, i told her "over there under the cichlid tank" she looked at me and told me that she'd give me a discount on it. . . wheee i got 20lbs of eco-complete for $12. . . muah hahaha hey wait i wonder if she was hitting on me. . . agh didn't even think it


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Chosing plants that are ideal to your eye would be difficult for us to do. What you like (blending, contrast, bio-type setups) may not be what we like. Your best bet is to find plant pics that you do light and, if you meet the requirements of growing them (lighting, ferts, water chemistry) choose from them.
Places like www.aquaticplantcentral.com www.plantgeek.net or tropica.de may be able to help you choose.


----------



## Fla280zxDrifter (Mar 27, 2005)

you got good taste just throw some names out there, hell im just too lazy to search for them myself. . . ba haha


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Off the top of my head................
Blyxa, Anubias Nana v petite for foreground
Twisted Val, Ludwigia, Didiplis diandra, guppygrass, mayaca for mid to background. Depends on tank size and depth.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol drifter....good idea....i should try to find a fish store with a youngish guy working there....that way i might be able to get a discount.....lol


----------



## Fla280zxDrifter (Mar 27, 2005)

I impulse bought two water sprites, and one medium sized java fern, when i got back did a little research and found out how good of a plant these two are so, i think i did good plus the colors compliment all of the plants, and the shapes do the same. . . im pleased with this . . . . . for now


----------



## edinjapan (Jan 24, 2005)

Look at these picture and see if they give you some ideas http://images.google.com/images?q=amano tank&hl=en&lr=&client=safari&rls=en&sa=N&tab=wi


----------

